# Official stable Ubuntu 20.04 LTS released today.



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I downloaded the Lubuntu variation, uses LXQt instead of Gnome. Wasnt thinking anything about it and burned it to dvd rather than use usb thumbdrive. Well it booted but insisted on doing a long slow filesystem check of the dvd... It finally booted but PAINFUL process. Assume it would do that each and every time I try booting from dvd. I would used thumbdrive if I had known. Apparently they dont intend people booting from cd/dvd anymore.

Just in case anybody downloading one of the 20.04 Ubuntu family and tried to use dvd. Save yourself some hassle and use thumbdrive.

Its got its quirks, but I kinda like Lubuntu. On some computers its lot easier to install than Puppy and less setup necessary than Debian 10 Buster. So try to keep a current copy around. I dont particularly like full blown Ubuntu. It tries to outguess me on what I want to do. Much like windows.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Good tips, thanks. Was thinking of updating from 18.04, on my home systems. Problem is work is a windows 10 shop, I'm running VMs and RDP but considering a dual boot setup. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

TroyT said:


> Good tips, thanks. Was thinking of updating from 18.04, on my home systems. Problem is work is a windows 10 shop, I'm running VMs and RDP but considering a dual boot setup. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


Wouldnt think it would be any problem to dual boot. I've done it many times. But whatever meets your needs, running linux in virtual machine or accessing it as remote desktop work too. I experimented some running VM on linux and windows in VM. I dont really need it though.

Oh booted Lubuntu again. When the blue Lubuntu with flashing dots screen, hit ESC. Unhidden with the running commands for bootup, there is a small dim "To stop any file checks, hit ctrl-C" Thats capital C. It works, stops the fschk and continues bootup. Why they made it do fschk on a dvd is beyond me. Never had a bootable dvd do that before.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> Why they made it do fschk on a dvd is beyond me. Never had a bootable dvd do that before.


Probably something left over from the test cycle that didn't get removed prior to release.

I run VMs all the time to allow me to test software on various OSs. They work pretty well and it's handy to be able to reset the VM to a know state before a new edition of the software is tested.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I always have a duplicate drive, mirror or dd my system image to the new drive. swap the copied drive into the computer boot it up then upgrde that drive so I always have the orginal. I am on 18lts but will wait a while before going to 20. Want to understand all the changes. Sometimes its just better to reload from scratch on TLS so you get all the low level chnages.
From my first check most of the major changes are cosmetic. Due note on low end systems 32bit support is now gone. 64 bit only


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary in ohio said:


> I always have a duplicate drive, mirror or dd my system image to the new drive. swap the copied drive into the computer boot it up then upgrde that drive so I always have the orginal. I am on 18lts but will wait a while before going to 20. Want to understand all the changes. Sometimes its just better to reload from scratch on TLS so you get all the low level chnages.
> From my first check most of the major changes are cosmetic. Due note on low end systems 32bit support is now gone. 64 bit only


Just curious: What software do you use to copy the drive?

Are you just doing a clone of the whole hard drive?

I've used several different packages, but always looking for the best one.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You can copy the drive with "dd" I clone the whole drive.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

dd works, but is slow. There are least couple newer faster commandline programs do same thing that are lesser known. I used one last time I cloned a drive but for life of me cant remember it. Some of less popular programs can be a chore to find and nobody making money so nobody all that interested in promoting them. dd is fine though, just be prepared for letting it go overnight if big disk.

Clonezilla probably easiest free alternative for anybody not used to commandline.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Still not finding that one I used. But here are some alternatives. Partclone looks very interesting. I will try it next time I want to clone a partition.

I am not sure how they consider gparted, cloning software??? Its a partition manager.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh one other thing I am seriously not happy about with Ubuntu family of linux. I had Lubuntu 19.10 set up very nice on mini laptop with no interest in replacing it. I tried to use apt-get to install a program and it could no longer access some repositories. I guess a way to try and force you to upgrade to newer version. I then downloaded the LXDE spin of Debian10.3 (64bit). Debian doesnt come as ready to use out of box. Looking and they say Debian10 supported 5 years. Not sure if that means they discontinue the repositories after 5 year or not. I have it working ok, but its got quirky GRUB2 that gives menu that I cant navigate with keyboard. It also wont boot on couple of my computers though I can boot the Debian 10 dvd on them. Has to be a wonky GRUB2 problem.


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

Used Linux-Mint Mate from 2012 until just over a month ago. I was trying LMDE 4 (new release) and my wife was watching over my shoulder. She said "Why don't I have that"? Everyone knows, when the wife says something like that, it means exactly that!!! I hauled the DVD out and loaded it up on her All-in-One. Then I decided I might as well do my laptop too. We're very satisfied with it.


----------

